# Play Me one Last Time



## jdsfighter (Jul 19, 2012)

I was out exploring today and stumbled across a couple of abandoned houses, inside was this old fella. So I did my best to capture a nice shot. Sorry for the slight haloing, I was really attempting to add a more old/grunge feel to suit the mood of the photo.


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, a B&W version


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

so did you play it while there?

shame it was left to rot.

nice capture


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

methinks I like the b&w better


----------



## jdsfighter (Jul 19, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> methinks I like the b&w better



I did give her one last play, shame it was so out of tune, just by playing Fur Elise, you could feel how beautiful it would sound.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice.   +1


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow. I'm diggin' that first shot...


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 20, 2012)

You should try to color grade it or cross processes it might turn out great maybe even add some textures.

Here is a quick edit I did. I think it looks like a painting.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 20, 2012)

bwftw


----------



## ThruTheViewFinder (Jul 20, 2012)

nice capture!


----------

